
Rocketredis – A Beautiful Redis GUI - gilad
https://github.com/diego3g/rocketredis
======
hannofcart
The screenshot doesn't seem very descriptive or illustrative of what the tool
does.

~~~
mattlondon
Agreed - the screenshot was basically a black rectangle.

Is this some sort of joke that I guess I don't get?

~~~
sk0g
I'm confused by the number of contributors and stars for what seems like, from
the README, a project that is 10% of the way to an MVP, if that.

~~~
Kovah
Maybe the same with some other projects of "programming influencers". The
owner has 12k followers on Github, maybe even more on other networks. Those
people can post a single announcement that they will do something new, and get
like 1k stars for nothing, as well as a hand full of contributors.

------
robinduckett
This is a GitHub project of boilerplate with no releases. Perhaps hitting the
submit on this was a bit premature. Let's not judge it until it's ready to be
judged.

------
svntid
electron boilerplates get you k stars on github now - quite rich - 50K
dependencies, 379 vulnerabilities, 5GB idle memory consumption and 3GB source
code size included for - wait for it - a black window - lmao

~~~
iKlsR
Beautiful!

------
_bax
Only this to reach the top of HN page?

